# What snail am i?



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

This little guy showed up and all I can think of is he came with some plants as I don't have any snails that look like him at the moment. What is he?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ramshorn snail


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

I seem to be a common ramshorn.

If I'm alone in my tank I won't multiply by the hundreds. In the meantime, I'll just go about my business eating algae and tank junk and won't bother anybody.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Yup, ramshorn.

I think I'd prefer pond snails to rams because they get trapped easier, imo. I had a tank that was nearly utterly overwhelmed by them. During cleanings and trying to get rid of them I discovered something about them I didn't really want to. And I still shudder at the memory of it even two or three years later.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So far I found 2 of them. I may go throw them in the frog tank since they like to munch on snails. I have a bunch of pond snails that don't bother me so they can have the big tank lol. Thank yall for the id


----------

